# Oven Baked Parmesan Chicken



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I had some chicken breasts in the fridge that needed to be used and I was tired of grilling them, so I went online and searched out some recipes. Not sure the site this came from but man did it turn out good.


Oven Baked Parmesan Chicken

1/2 cup fine dry bread crumbs
1/3 cup parmesan cheese
2 tbsp. parsley (it said fresh, I used dried)
1/4 tsp. garlic salt
1/4 tsp. pepper
1/4 cup Italian salad dressing
chicken breast pieces

Combine first 5 ingredients in a bowl. Dip chicken in salad dressing, then dredge in crumb mixture. Place on cookie sheet lined with aluminum foil. Bake uncovered at 350°F for 45 minutes or until tender.

For me, it made 3 big breast pieces. If you cut up the chicken a bit it should go further. I paired it with some brown rice with cheddar cheese melted into it and a homemade porter beer. This is a meal fit for a king and it's really easy. The bread crumbs I used were from bread that DW makes herself starting with wheat berries and grinding the flour herself.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Jason said:


> I had some chicken breasts in the fridge that needed to be used and I was tired of grilling them, so I went online and searched out some recipes. Not sure the site this came from but man did it turn out good.
> 
> Oven Baked Parmesan Chicken
> 
> ...


looks good, I'm going to try it! I love easy recipes.:2thumb:


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks, Jason! I regularly make something similar - but with oregano instead of parsley, and no salad dressing. That sounds like it would give it a little 'kick' - I'll have to try that. :2thumb:


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

I just read the recipe to SWMBO, she suggested serving it with spaghetti


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for the recipe Jason, I am going to try this with chicken thighs tonight. I am going to check out kappydell's rice recipes to find one to go with it.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I had mine with rice but spaghetti would be great, too.


----------

